# how can i download from rapidshare!!!



## prinz (Apr 5, 2007)

i cant download from rapid share... pls help me...


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 5, 2007)

Tell your problem in detail.
What happen when you click the link of rapidshare??


----------



## outlaw (Apr 5, 2007)

if u are trying to download from airtel gprs.. then i dont think u'll be able to....


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 6, 2007)

^^ Nope. Its because Airtel GPRS has one IP and someone has already juiced out from RS


----------



## prinz (Apr 11, 2007)

hi.. thanks... 4... replies... i m using airtel gprs... how can i download from rapid share... pls help me...


----------



## int86 (Apr 11, 2007)

Try later at night After 2 am.
Oops I told mine secret tric


----------



## yoursfriend (Apr 12, 2007)

specify what problem occurs when u open rapidshare
for rapidshare downloading there sud be a link of that stuff that  u want to download
if rapidshare is blocked tehn u can also use proxies...


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 12, 2007)

Use proxies.just google for help.


----------



## thecyclone2k (Apr 12, 2007)

Or, the best solution - Get a paid account, it is worth it!


----------



## outlaw (Apr 12, 2007)

yep paid account is really worth it...

but dont go premium if u are on gprs cuz u wont be able to download much......

i got a rapidshare premium last week and i've been getting 200 KB straight.......

much better than torrents.......


----------



## prinz (Apr 13, 2007)

hi... thanks for everyone replying me... thankzzz...


----------



## Pathik (Apr 13, 2007)

use proxies... try hide ip platinum... 
or get a premium account


----------



## prinz (Apr 13, 2007)

pls... help me... when i click free button... the following message is displayed...

You have requested *rapidshare.com/files/24206303/desi-tek_Rapidshare_no_wait_program.rar (6301 KB).

Your IP-address 308.73.485.129 is already downloading a file. You have to wait until it is finished.
Premium-accounts can download many files at the same time. Get your own Premium-Account now. Instant download-access!
If you are not downloading anything, you are using a proxy-server or a shared IP-address. A Premium-account solves this problem as well.


----------



## azad_singh (Apr 13, 2007)

rapidshare premium is best


----------

